# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Это, наверно, не к вам)

## pavlushak2012

Здравствуйте! В последнее время стал Wi-Fi вылетать, причем полностью... Роутер TRENDnet TEW-432BRP... До вчерашнего момента он вылетал раз в 2 недели, а все остальное время работал нормально, и вчера да и сегодня он примерно каждые 5 мин вылетает... Может он свое уже отслужил?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

